# Kill date today!



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...68180903.84492.191859757515102&type=1&theater

He's had 0 interest--please someone in FL pull him. It lists as chow chow mix but Friends of Golden Retrievers posted this and has him as Golden Mix.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Looks like there is some golden in there.... maybe rottie too. I don't see any chow.  

Has anyone contacted other rescue groups? All breed ones too?


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

I don't know. I just saw it posted on Friends of Golden Retrievers today and wanted to share for anyone in that area. I hope someone can help. I am in Mexico.


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

Bumping up.


----------

